# Average P/E and Dividend Yield For All Ords?



## BennoBrisbane (15 September 2009)

I am wanting to know where I can source this up-to-date information on the net. I have advised that it is available in Saturday's Fin Review but does someone know if this is available on-line somewhere? I want to scan for stocks that have a P/E below the average and a yield above the average, along with a number of other pretty straight forward criteria.


----------



## dhukka (15 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*

According to comsec, as of today 

XAO P/E = 13.64
XAO DY = 4.7%

If you are a comsec member you can check this everyday. Don't know about other brokerage platforms or sources on the net.


----------



## BennoBrisbane (15 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*

Thanks. So I did a scan and there are not a lot of stocks that have a P/E > 0 and are below the average, and also have a Dividend Yield that are above the average are there?


----------



## dhukka (15 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*



BennoBrisbane said:


> Thanks. So I did a scan and there are not a lot of stocks that have a P/E > 0 and are below the average, and also have a Dividend Yield that are above the average are there?




You might want to consider changing your scan parameters.


----------



## BennoBrisbane (16 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*



dhukka said:


> You might want to consider changing your scan parameters.



Thanks but I am only looking at what I consider are good buys and the stocks that appear all seem to look OK for long term investments, although some of them have lower than OK liquidity and capitalisation.


----------



## SilverRanger (17 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*

dhukka, how did you dig that up in Commsec? Some time ago I was looking for this info in Commsec but had no luck


----------



## dhukka (17 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*



SilverRanger said:


> dhukka, how did you dig that up in Commsec? Some time ago I was looking for this info in Commsec but had no luck




Just go to the Depth screen on any stock (CBA is shown below) and then click Research. You can see the XAO Data circled below.


----------



## Kipp (17 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*



BennoBrisbane said:


> Thanks. So I did a scan and there are not a lot of stocks that have a P/E > 0 and are below the average, and also have a Dividend Yield that are above the average are there?




Um... I kind of think that EVERY stock will have a PE>0... that is, Any stock that posted a profit (an E)!    Um... and the thing about averages is ~50% (theoretically) should be greater than average (probably more like 30% in practice, as 50% would be the median, not the mean).  

Sorry, I am not trying to be patronizing, I just don't understand the question.


----------



## alphaman (18 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*

Is Comsec's figure a simple average or weighted one?


----------



## dhukka (18 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*



alphaman said:


> Is Comsec's figure a simple average or weighted one?




Here is the definition from Comsec:



> *Price/Earnings (P/E) Ratio*
> 
> The current price divided by the average of the last actual earnings per share figure and the projected EPS figure for the next year. The two figures are weighted based on the elapsed time between each period.
> 
> We use both forecast and historical EPS to give a more balanced P/E ratio than using either one alone.


----------



## alphaman (18 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*



dhukka said:


> Here is the definition from Comsec:



I mean the P/E of the All Ords. 

I've always assumed it's weighed exactly the same way as the index. It should be, but you never know.


----------



## dhukka (18 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*



alphaman said:


> I mean the P/E of the All Ords.
> 
> I've always assumed it's weighed exactly the same way as the index. It should be, but you never know.




I'm assuming the method described above applies to the index as well. I assume the earnings are weighted, just as the S&P500 is.


----------



## skc (18 September 2009)

*Re: Average P/E and Div Yield For All Ords?*



alphaman said:


> I mean the P/E of the All Ords.
> 
> I've always assumed it's weighed exactly the same way as the index. It should be, but you never know.




On the surface it looks weighted. I can't imagine the lower end of the all orgs pay 4.5% div. But with the banks / woolies etc paying at a high clip that will prop the weighted average up.


----------



## neodiablous (6 December 2011)

Hello, this thread is old now and the links do not work anymore.  Does anyone know how to obtain dividend yield for the various australian indexes?

Thanks.


----------



## johnoshea311 (13 July 2012)

neodiablous said:


> Hello, this thread is old now and the links do not work anymore.  Does anyone know how to obtain dividend yield for the various australian indexes?
> 
> Thanks.





 go to the link below for relatively up to date average PE

http://money.cnn.com/data/world_markets/asx100/


----------

